

The deepening data center skills crisis  - ilamont
http://www.networkworld.com/supp/2010/ndc1/020810-ndc-management.html

======
m104
This kind of article rings hollow with me since it seems like some company out
there is always complaining about not finding just the right cog to fit in
their machine. Yes, the great candidates are few and far between, but it's not
like companies are forbidden from teaching/mentoring a few qualified
individuals every now and then...

IT needs are changing. There won't be enough job candidates with
$DESIRABLE_ATTRIBUTES, obviously, because $DESIRABLE_ATTRIBUTES aren't taught
(formally), are acquired through experience, are in demand right now, and
weren't a few years ago.

Dwight Gibbs of Input says: "This isn't just about crimping cable, installing
OSes and racking and stacking IP anymore." Right, Mr Gibbs, but a few years
ago, that's _exactly_ what it was about. I remember applying for jobs a few
years back with (basically) those exact requirements.

------
hga
We'll put projects on hold for months and months, but we'd _never_ hire
someone with some of the needed skills and let them learn the rest....

